# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Verkoudheid griep

## mrlofsky

goedendag

er schijnt een hardnekkige griep/verkoudheid te heersen
een remedie is er niet zo lijkt
is er een topic geopend over dit thema?

in het andere geval open ik graag een gedachten uitwisseling

dank

huub

----------


## Leontien

Dit jaar heb ik geen verkoudheid gehad. Ik denk dat het komt omdat ik vanaf januari elke dag een half uur tot drie kwartier wandel. Zelf mijn beginnende hoofdpijn verdween hierdoor sneller.

----------


## witkop

Er heerst inderdaad een verkoudheid die heel lang aanhoud,even afkloppen,ik heb hem niet
Maar er zijn mensen om me heen die al 4 maanden niesten en proesten

----------

